# Russian DF Rx - SRP/5



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anyone have any copies of technical do***entation on the vintage Russian SRP/5 Marine DF Rx please.
I see that there is a picture on the www.radioofficers.com site.
It has two bands - 180 to 300KHz, and 350 to 750KHz. 

Regards, David


----------

